# Long Reef early Sat. 2nd.



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Heading out to LR dawn, keen to cast some plastics early. Then run some hard divers up to Warriewood.

Any takers?

Dan


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Canceled, just been told I'm "not bloddy going anywhere" tomorrow morning.

Oh well, might go and join those jokers around Manly on sunday.

Dan


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Who you calling a joker????    
Anyway I'm going around Manly tomorrow


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Tugboat,

Should be able to make the arvo at manly, thinking about launching down by the Gasworks boat ramp, what time are you thinking?

Dan


----------

